# I Want to Make a Cranked Spanner



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I am using a 22mm box spanner on my router table, but it is restricted by dia of bit. Anything over 22mm dia curtails it's use. I have a spare DeWalt 22mm spanner. Is it possible to crank this. Most of the cranked spanners I have seen are stamped from sheet steel, not drop forged like the DW spanner. A cranked spanner costs £19 in the U.K. Any tips on making one please.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

It's hard for me to tell what you are talking about because of the language you use but I think you are wanting to make you own offset open wrench 

If that's the case pull out a old tool from the tool box and take it the grinder and open it to 22mm and then put some heat on it and bend it over into a Z type wrench..

The one below is made from a old 5/8" wrench..to fit the Feud router (24mm) nut.. 



===========





Mike Wingate said:


> I am using a 22mm box spanner on my router table, but it is restricted by dia of bit. Anything over 22mm dia curtails it's use. I have a spare DeWalt 22mm spanner. Is it possible to crank this. Most of the cranked spanners I have seen are stamped from sheet steel, not drop forged like the DW spanner. A cranked spanner costs £19 in the U.K. Any tips on making one please.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I have a standard 22mm DeWalt router collet spanner. I wish to convert it to a cranked/z shaped spanner to allow me to easily use it in a router table. Is it just a case of holding in a metalwork vice, heating behind the head and bending. Change position, reheat and bend to desired shape. What about tempering after heating?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike 

" What about tempering after heating?"
You can but it's not needed the norm  just keep some water around bend one way and cool then the other end of the bend..(start with the center bend and then the open end. )

" Is it just a case of holding in a metalwork vice "
It's that simple 

Off-Set Router Bit Wrench
http://www.ptreeusa.com/routerAcc.htm#20262


http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/prodinfo.asp?number=WR003
http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/prodinfo.asp?number=WR002
=====

quote=Mike Wingate;127373]I have a standard 22mm DeWalt router collet spanner. I wish to convert it to a cranked/z shaped spanner to allow me to easily use it in a router table. Is it just a case of holding in a metalwork vice, heating behind the head and bending. Change position, reheat and bend to desired shape. What about tempering after heating?[/quote]


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello Mike, It sounds to me that you would like a wrench that would fit around the nut, and be able to slide it straight on, like a socket. If you would do that, the larger bits would not fit. If you were to take a wrench, and, weld a upward handle on it. Then put a handle on that end so a twist of the wrench will help to turn it loose and a piece of pipe to help to get the power to break the nut loose. Am i correct ?


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

This is what I am after.
Woodpecker Offset Wrenches (WR22) - Buy online from Rutlands.co.uk
but not at that price for a piece of bent steel. I would rather make my own from an existing 22mm spanner.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Mike Wingate said:


> I have a standard 22mm DeWalt router collet spanner. I wish to convert it to a cranked/z shaped spanner to allow me to easily use it in a router table. Is it just a case of holding in a metalwork vice, heating behind the head and bending. Change position, reheat and bend to desired shape. What about tempering after heating?


Hi Mike, Yeah I think that would do it. Heating would even be optional but with heat you would likely get a nicer bend. A little help from a two or three pound hammer would also help a bit. I doubt you would need to heat it enough to affect the temper much, just to a deep red should make it malleable enough. Also, if temper is an issue the collett is likely way to tight.
Nice part about making your own is you can make the offset anything you like.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Mike, there really is nothing wrong with making one from 1/8" flat mild steel, so long as it's a good fit there will never be a problem, that's why the ones supplied are made like that.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the input. Apart from the Woodpeck wrench (flat steel plate) at £23, which is way too much. I will heat and bend a forged spanner when I get back to school. If only the school laser could cut metal, If only it could cut anything over 4mm thick. Great for paper though.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Mike Wingate said:


> Thanks everyone for the input. Apart from the Woodpeck wrench (flat steel plate) at £23, which is way too much. I will heat and bend a forged spanner when I get back to school. If only the school laser could cut metal, If only it could cut anything over 4mm thick. Great for paper though.


Hi Mike

4mm would be more than enough. I agree about the excessive price for metal stampings. Even the US ones look over priced when compared to regular wrenches that are plated and polished and thus dearer to make.

Those Peachtree washers look useful. Their price for Router Bushing Guide Centering Pins looks dear when a metric and an imperial one comes free with any Milescraft accessory.


----------

